# sandringham



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all
Anybody stayed at caravan club site a sandringham :?: 
I have been past it a few times never been, always stopped at hunstanton searles touring site :wink: . i have been told that they have a no tent policy. if so my kyham excellsoir motordome
might be not allowed. when is a tent a tent or a awning :roll: :lol: 
anyway has anybody been is it hardstanding or grass :?: 

cheers saruman


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Mostly hardstandings.
Malc


----------



## 96343 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi we have never been but booked in for MAY 16th for three days, have heard its good site with hard standings. may see the queen!!!


regards john.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

The CC site is nearer the village of West Newton, Sandringham Estate is very large and encompasses the CC & CCC sites as well as the woodlands. Hope fully when you go in May the Rhododendrons will be in full flower, there is an abundance lining the roads and woods, very beautiful.The house itself is within walking distance from both the sites and is open when not being used by the Royal Family, (not very often). Hope you enjoy your visits. 
Malc


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

The C&CC site is very large and is mainly grass. The pitches are not regemented and are amongst trees. Lovely site.

Caravan Club










Camping and Caravanning Club










Chris


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> The C&CC site is very large and is mainly grass. The pitches are not regemented and are amongst trees. Lovely site.
> 
> Caravan Club
> 
> ...


hi oggies 
cc site looks popular :lol: :lol:

saruman

thanks


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We were at the CC site Easter just gone.

Very clean site run by Sharon and John who are keen Motorhomers.

Also good Motorhome dump and fill-up facilities. 

Nice walks through the forest to either HMQ house or else where and good central position for Kings Lynn, Crommer etc.

Site very good and level

Hugh


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CC site is quite small, and usual gravel pitches. CCC site is HUGE with plenty of room - vast majority on grass as noted above, but when we were there at end of March no problems at all for motorhomes with wet ground. Obvioulsy no problem with tents there.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*sandrigham*

hi all
Thanks for the info :wink: just returned had a lovely
weekend at a woodland royal retreat . i recomend the site with
helpful wardens plentiful woodland walks , with snettisham
beach a few miles away.

saruman


----------

